Are Black Holes Actually Dark Energy Stars? - teucris
======
ksaj
I can't tell if you're asking (without a prepended 'Ask HN: ') and hoping to
obtain answers here, or forgot to point a link to an article answering the
question posed.

~~~
CharlesColeman
My guess is they meant to post this link, but forgot to actually enter the
URL.

[http://nautil.us/blog/are-black-holes-actually-dark-
energy-s...](http://nautil.us/blog/are-black-holes-actually-dark-energy-stars)

~~~
teucris
Operator error

